# What is your idea of the perfect Pokemon Game?



## Grinning Calamity

What is your idea of the perfect Pokemon Game?

I think it would link all the regions into one game. It would probably be awesome if you could have any baby/basic pokemon as a starter, too.

Features I would include:
-Hidden Bases
-Underground Wi-Fi
-GTS
-Wi-Fi Battling
-Poketech
-Every Pokemon would be obtainable somehow without events.
-No HM's... I just hate those.


----------



## Dragon_night

An option at the beginning to choose the difficulty.

Diamond and Perl Easy
Ruby and Sapphire medium
Gold and Crystal hard
Red and Blue EXTREAM

I would go with extreme. Anyway, the pokemon games are way to easy, and this will make it teh awesome.


----------



## Adriane

Dragon_night said:


> An option at the beginning to choose the difficulty.
> 
> Diamond and Perl Easy
> Ruby and Sapphire medium
> Gold and Crystal hard
> Red and Blue EXTREAM
> 
> I would go with extreme. Anyway, the pokemon games are way to easy, and this will make it teh awesome.


What's with the version references? They make no sense.

Anyways, I'd be happy with a game that wasn't so fricking easy. XD and Colosseum got low reviews but whatever they were actually something of a challenge. DP and GSC are just... too easy. Emerald gets points for Battle Frontier, which was unique and a twist on the same ol', same ol'. Etc.


----------



## Kabigon

Wi-Fi Contests
Wi-Fi Battles
Heck, everything as an option to be Wi-fi enabled.
Bike Races on Wi-Fi.
Travel to all 4 regions.
If you could pick the region you start in.
And uh, if you could customize your trainer instead of having half the world look like each other.


----------



## Leviathan

Definitely going with Stryke's idea for customizable characters.

Also bring back more aspects from the GSC era, namely the phone, radio, and pokedex ordering. Maybe include the apricorn system again, that was pretty neat, albeit tedious.


----------



## Iceon

Well, including even the things we have now:

- Game reflecting time of day.
- Link all regions together to play, or at least link back to region of previous generation.
- Customizable trainers (Atleast D/P gave you a small choice on what you wanted or would most like to be)
- Have customizable rooms again, changing your consoles was awesome in GSC!
- Mystery Gift that can let you spontaneously get items or furniture, much like GSC
- That same Mystery Gift function being available with Wi-Fi
- Let you actually type in words character by character in letters to attach to your Pokemon for trade, etc. I was really disappointed seeing that you could only use the words they give you >=/ I mean, there should be times where you can type in words, and type by word.
- Secret Bases
- Wi-Fi Underground, even if it can only be done by Friend Code (which may be better IMO)
- Secret Bases
- GTS
- Wi-Fi battling
- Some Pokemon-Gadget thingy that the game always renames every generation...

That's all I can really think of now...


----------



## Keta

Something with a dark and awesome plot that makes drooling fangirls/guys of us all. (like Fire Emblem or something) Unfortunately this hasn't happened yet.
Otherwise, I would really like smarter AIs but slightly lower-leveled Pokemon. Wouldn't this make it more challenging yet not monotonous?


----------



## ESP

Better teams for the AI would do it. Sorta like the battle frontier.


----------



## Noctowl

One with a different plot? I know it won't happen, but...


----------



## Jolty

Fusion of GSC and DPP


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Amber

I need something epic and awesome (plotwise), with NO FREAKIN' EVIL TEAM and something that doesn't revolve around a legendary Pokemon. Please. Also, don't make two versions as a cheap marketing trick. Don't make Arceus catchable. Make there be TONS and TONS of places to explore. (Exploration has always been one of my favourite parts of Pokemon games.) So that means no old regions-- I'm sick of people saying how awesome it would be to link them all. :/ I want terra incognita-- a new region to explore. And a loooong game, too.

Not too many criteria, right?


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

Hmm...

The Day/Night sytem from G/S/C/D/P, the dramatic two-on-two batles from  Colosseum (dark Pokemon and all), a darker style in both music and graphics, a twisty plot, no moar Gym/Elite 4 crap, a team that's actually evil and not cheesy-as-hell, *human deaths* (come on, if some giant legendary was really pissy and attacked someone, it wouldn't wait for them to send out whatever Pokemon they have!), more than two dramatic cutscenes, older main characters with talking options (just like many other RPGs), longer gameplay, levels that go waaay over 100, the ability to let any Pokemon follow you around anywhere (like that Park in D/P, but anywhere with any Pokemon), more difficult gameplay... Gah, most of those things would be so much more likely if Nintendo stopped marketing towards kids. x_x


----------



## Hawkfish

A game for someone who isn't ten would be nice. I like a game with a bit of realism like if you meet the 'bad' team their actually ARE evil. And lack a stupid name. A less crappy gameplay. No stupid plotline. Ditch the boring rival and Professer <insert tree here>. I'll add more later.


----------



## Roxxor

_I wish Nintendo would make a final Pokemon game. Eventhough it won't happen, I wish it would. They could make a Pokemon game where you travel through all four regions and collect all 32 badges. If Nintendo made a new region and new Pokemon you could just go to your local game store and pay for an upgrage. The game would just be called "Pokemon". If the Pokemon games don't stop coming out individually we'll eventually be playing Pokemon Carbon and Pokemon Sulfur. Nintendo could still make sequels to the Pokemon spin-offs (Ranger and Mystery Dungeon) because they barely have any multiplayer modes. Eventhough it's fun, I get tired of making a new team for each game. I could just transfer my teams from the older games, but then I would have a box full of high-leveled Pokemon lacking inspiration._

That was the first paragraph of the thread, The Final Pokemon Game, I started in the Upcoming games section.  

Above-ground secrect bases is something I would really like to see in the perfect game.

EDIT: The story could be sort of like the end of the world, and there would be chaos everywhere.  Your job: Defeat all of the existing legendary Pokemon.  The legendaries could be the ones destroying the world.  You can't catch them until you beat the main story part.  Mew would be the last one.  That would be awesome if you had to journey to the most corrupted part of the world to defeat Mew.  The max level would be 250.  I'll think of more later.


----------



## Lupine Volt

I don't know, something for the Wii. A great big game, with 3-D wild Pokemon encounters, secret bases, but all in 3-D, and with a wide selection of Pokemon. *Dreams of a GSC remake on the Wii, then sighs wistfully* ...Oh, and all the features mentioned above.


----------



## Roxxor

The portableness of the games is why I play them so much.  Mabye you could buy a Wii disk with it and somehow be able to play on the same save file for both Wii and portable.  Or...  If it was its own portable system, it could be compatible with SD cards, so if you wanted to play it on your Wii, all you would need to do is stick in the SD card and start up the Wii with the disk inserted.  Then once you're done you could put the SD card back into the portable.  

That's actually a good idea...


----------



## Timmy

A fusion of DPP and GSC would do it for me. I can't be arsed to list all the individual things that would make a game epic for me.


----------



## Twilight Dragon

A darker game that's not centered around ten-year-olds. Maybe something TPish, like some sort of parallel dimension with Giratina somewhere in it. Customizable characters (like the way you dress up your pokeymans in DP), maybe a free shiny *cough*.


----------



## Zeph

Animorph said:


> I don't know, something for the Wii. A great big game, with 3-D wild Pokemon encounters, secret bases, but all in 3-D, and with a wide selection of Pokemon. *Dreams of a GSC remake on the Wii, then sighs wistfully* ...Oh, and all the features mentioned above.


I actually designed a game like this... albeit, it was only in my rather large and rather silly imagination. Oh, and the battles were real-time, so you basically hotkey your moves to certain buttons and then move around the battle, attacking whenever you like instead of waiting for your turn.


----------



## Flareth

A game where you can play as a member on an enemy team. Also, I'd like a virtual reality game.


----------



## Elfin

I think a game where you could choose to either be a Rocket and steal Pokemon and stuff, or become a gym leader and design your own gym would be awesome. And one that could somehow let you import R/B/Y/G/S/C Pokemon into it, or D/P. My very very first team is on my Red version and I dread the day when the internal battery dies. DX


----------



## Time Psyduck

A huge area (basicly 3-4 regions Hoenn/Sinnoh sized) and a different starting point in each version. Each region should have it's own Leauge/Contest system and a unique regional dex. Unique legendaries could be the legendary pokemon of the region, and multiple rivals/enemy teams.

At least one gym for every type of pokemon (including dark) and some gyms which use difffernt themings to type (eg eeveelutions, pokemon from specific habitats). Lots more moves/TMs, and HM moves not counting as a battle move (so >4 on a pokemon, but unusable in battle)

Probably more stuff as well


----------



## Vrai Espoir

I want a really long game. Like, it takes 200+ hours to beat. 

I love the storylines in games; I want it to be long and complex, with many different parts that intertwine, fade out, and then surprise you when they come back in to an exciting conclusion. Honestly, Nintendo, is it that hard to make a game that's not for ten-year olds? :dead:

The caves and stuff need to be longer, and have more complex puzzles. And no more stupid Pokèmon that pop up every five seconds, and make you want to beat the crap out of your DS. (Yeah, that's you, Bidoof and Zubat.)

They should add more than just 100 or so Pokèmon each generation...
People love variety, no? And then, everyone's bound to like at least one of those. I'm getting sick and tired of the "OMG! i H8 evry 4th gen pokemanz!"

Introduce more evolutions for each Pokèmon, especially the weak ones that no one seems to like. (Third evo for Swablu = pwn) Would you rather play a game that everyone used the same Pokèmon (e.g. Skarmory, Blissey, Garchomp, Alakazam, etc.), or a game where you'll never know what to expect?

We need a 3D battling system (like the GC/Wii games) that is in an actual game. (I'm not saying that XD/Colosseum/Revolution aren't actual games; it's just that they're spinoffs, and I'd rather have the whole 3D thing in a game that I can take around with me and play whenever. I guess I should use the term "handheld" rather than "actual", but meh.)

They need to bring PC item storage back. I'm tired of digging through my pockets for 5 minutes just to use a stupid Escape Rope.

I want more dual typings. (Bring on the Fire/Water!)

I also would like more original Pokèmon. It's not like I'm wanting them to base Pokèmon on things that don't exist, but I'd rather have a different look on things, rather than same old. (No more "generic rodents"!)

What I would really like is a real-time calendar. With holidays. Doesn't anyone want to see fireworks on 4th of July? And, they could adjust the holidays to each version. We could see all of the cool Japanese holidays that we never knew existed. 

I know there's more that I want to add to this list, so I'll edit it later.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Vrai Espoir said:


> Introduce more evolutions for each Pokèmon, especially the weak ones that no one seems to like. (Third evo for Swablu = pwn) Would you rather play a game that everyone used the same Pokèmon (e.g. Skarmory, Blissey, Garchomp, Alakazam, etc.), or a game where you'll never know what to expect?
> 
> They need to bring PC item storage back. I'm tired of digging through my pockets for 5 minutes just to use a stupid Escape Rope.
> 
> I want more dual typings. (Bring on the Fire/Water!)
> 
> I also would like more original Pokèmon. It's not like I'm wanting them to base Pokèmon on things that don't exist, but I'd rather have a different look on things, rather than same old. (No more "generic rodents"!)


Yeah i want all this too, but PC item storage should be split up the same way as the bag (into different sections), and if the setion of your bag is full the item should be sent directly to the PC (like XD).


----------



## Zeph

Vrai Espoir said:


> I want a really long game. Like, it takes 200+ hours to beat.
> 
> I love the storylines in games; I want it to be long and complex, with many different parts that intertwine, fade out, and then surprise you when they come back in to an exciting conclusion. Honestly, Nintendo, is it that hard to make a game that's not for ten-year olds? :dead:
> 
> *Yes, that'd be awesome :P*
> 
> The caves and stuff need to be longer, and have more complex puzzles. And no more stupid Pokèmon that pop up every five seconds, and make you want to beat the crap out of your DS. (Yeah, that's you, Bidoof and Zubat.)
> 
> They should add more than just 100 or so Pokèmon each generation...
> People love variety, no? And then, everyone's bound to like at least one of those. I'm getting sick and tired of the "OMG! i H8 evry 4th gen pokemanz!"
> 
> *If they added more, they'd run out of ideas and we'd end up with clones of others.*
> 
> Introduce more evolutions for each Pokèmon, especially the weak ones that no one seems to like. (Third evo for Swablu = pwn) Would you rather play a game that everyone used the same Pokèmon (e.g. Skarmory, Blissey, Garchomp, Alakazam, etc.), or a game where you'll never know what to expect?
> 
> *Same as above.*
> 
> We need a 3D battling system (like the GC/Wii games) that is in an actual game. (I'm not saying that XD/Colosseum/Revolution aren't actual games; it's just that they're spinoffs, and I'd rather have the whole 3D thing in a game that I can take around with me and play whenever. I guess I should use the term "handheld" rather than "actual", but meh.)
> 
> *the reason they don't do this is because without sprites, people can't... uh, sprite.*
> 
> They need to bring PC item storage back. I'm tired of digging through my pockets for 5 minutes just to use a stupid Escape Rope.
> 
> I want more dual typings. (Bring on the Fire/Water!)
> 
> I also would like more original Pokèmon. It's not like I'm wanting them to base Pokèmon on things that don't exist, but I'd rather have a different look on things, rather than same old. (No more "generic rodents"!)
> 
> What I would really like is a real-time calendar. With holidays. Doesn't anyone want to see fireworks on 4th of July? And, they could adjust the holidays to each version. We could see all of the cool Japanese holidays that we never knew existed.
> 
> *Why on earth should there be fireworks on July 4th? Surely it should be November 5th? But yeah, this is a good idea.*
> 
> I know there's more that I want to add to this list, so I'll edit it later.


----------



## CNiall

Guess what, Vrai? Not everybody in the world celebrates Independence Day. 8D


----------



## Crazy Weavile

A game where they'd stop concealing the more complex parts; where you'd need a good team. I want the gym leaders to have a fully EV'd LV100 team with good IVs and Pokemon choices. I don't want to fight Nosepass; I want to fight Rhyperior.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Eh, I don't know. I just wish they'd stop with the stupid tier discrepancies. I know, I know, throwing all 493 Pokémon into one or two tiers would "wreck the metagame", and I've also seen an argument stating that, well, a field mouse can't beat the crap out of a lion in real life, so why can't there be strong Pokémon and weak Pokémon? But I'm just sick and tired of the fact that Giratina and Mightyena are two of my favorite Pokémon and I'm not allowed to use them on the same team if I want to play competitively. If I bring Mightyena into ubers it dies and is a waste of space; if I bring Giratina into UU I'm cheating. I thought the entire point of having such a huge crapload of Pokémon was so you'd have enough to customize your personal team using only the Pokémon you like or want to use and still be able to have the same fun no matter what you picked... uh, hello, I can't do that if one of my favorites is PokéJesus and another is the statistical equivalent of a wet tissue.

They're never going to stop "marketing for the kiddies" altogether, but a game where you could choose the difficulty level would be nice. That would solve the problem, I think.

There's more in the thread that I agree/disagree with but I'm too lazy to comment on it atm.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Keta said:


> Something with a dark and awesome plot that makes drooling fangirls/guys of us all.


YES. DEFINITELY. WITH HUGE PLOTWISTS AND ALL. 

I would like more customizable trainers, and less oversized caves/mountains. Also, the ability to choose which region to start in would be nice. 

Oh! Maybe you can choose to join a team and change the plot and stuffs! That'll be awesome.


----------



## ZimD

It would be amazing if all this was in a Pokemon game:

A difficulty that you could set. It could be easier so that they could still have some younger fans, but also harder for people who are sick of how easy some of the things are. If you made it harder, there would be more complex puzzles, harder teams for trainers, and things like that. And maybe it'd be cool if the difficulty would set itself based on how good you were at the game, instead of it being the same throughout the whole game, so that if you got better, the game would get harder.

Wi-Fi. Nothing really needs to be said about this. Online trading, online battling. Awesome.

Storing items on the PC again. I hate having to spend ten minutes looking in my pack just to revive a Pokemon or something. But unlimited space in your inventory would have to stay still, or maybe it would just send something to your PC after you have a certain amount like it does when you catch a Pokemon. 

All Pokemon being obtainable, like in D/P, but event ones too, without events. I don't use cheating devices or go to events, but I still want the fun of catching a Mew or Celebi or Deoxys.

This is probably the least likely thing to happen, but a better plot. I'm sick of meeting Prof. Tree, meeting my rival, embarking on my journey to become a Pokemon Master, defeating an evil team, and possibly saving the world. At least something a little more deep would be nice.

More dual-type combonations that we haven't seen yet. Things like Water/Fire, Fighting/Flying, pure Flying, things like that that would be awesome that we haven't gotten to see yet. 

Something like what G/S/C have where you can go to multiple regions. That made the game have twice the fun and take twice as long which were both very good things.

The Battle Frontier, or something like it. Emerald is one of my favorite games because I love the Battle Frontier, and it being brought back is something I've been wanting for a while. If you could do the things in it online that'd be even more awesome.


And more things too, I'm just too tired and lazy to think of them at the moment.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ Battle frontier is a must. I had so much fun in the factory, and there's a bit of everything for everyone -- Pyramid for the people who likes exploring, Factory for people who's too lazy to build a team (like me), Pike for people who just wants a bit of everything... I really love that place.


----------



## S. E.

Let's see...

I think someone mentioned this before, but there should be a virtual reality game. For the Wii perhaps. It would be in 3D, and the battles would be ASB style, only changed slightly to fit into the video game. There would still be Gyms and the Elite Four, but please, _no Team Somethings!!_ Maybe ASB Contests, but I'm not sure how that would work.

Also, let me say this right now: _If Nintendo makes a game like this, they've got to keep the main series as well!_ Mostly for spriting reasons, but...


----------



## Empoleon

Make it more open-ended, where you don't have to do anything, you can just mess around. AND you can join the evil team and actually work for them. Plus guilds (Dragon Tamer Guild, etc). Of course you could still go for the pokemon league but you wouldn't have to. It wouldn't work for DS, unfortunately. Wii might be better. Also, no boundaries. You can go anywhere, though there is private land and you would get in trouble to be on it. 

Actually, that would probably be better as a role-play.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hmm, what I want in a pokemon game...

~ Good storyline. For crying out loud. I am getting tired of the same one over and over again. 
~ The choice to join the bad guys. Or either team if its a Magma/aqua thing
~ The magma/aqua thing for the evil team- I liked the conflicting bad teams...
~ MORE POKEMON PLEASE
~ Bring back Hidden Bases! They're cool.
~ Darker storyline! DARKER! Come on, Mystery dungeon was Dark. A bit. What, you can only do that in spin offs? 
~ Hidden areas and caves and stuff. B) I love hidden places, maybe with a hidden legendary or a shiny or rare pokemon in it.
~ New types, maybe light? 

It could be better, but these are my ideas...


----------



## Kabigon

Empoleon said:


> Make it more open-ended, where you don't have to do anything, you can just mess around. AND you can join the evil team and actually work for them. Plus guilds (Dragon Tamer Guild, etc). Of course you could still go for the pokemon league but you wouldn't have to. It wouldn't work for DS, unfortunately. Wii might be better. Also, no boundaries. You can go anywhere, though there is private land and you would get in trouble to be on it.
> 
> Actually, that would probably be better as a role-play.


Very, very true.  And I'm sick of everything being solved by a Pokemon batte!  This shoutout is going to all the teams out there.  If you just saw one of your fellow Team Whatevers Golbat getting beat, what the hell makes you think Zubat will do any better? Seriously, I want some actual teams with bulky pokemon like Metagross.  

And if Team Rocket steals Pokemon, why do they only use 7 types of Pokemon?

I want a game with everything, one that will keep you playing for hours and not predictable.  I would like a game that is completely random except the main points so you can't just read a game.  And dude, what if I don't want to become the worlds greatest Pokemon trainer?  Wh at if I want to be a coordinator (not that I do).  I just wish the games would stay open minded so you don't have to do the same thing.

I really want to see some kidnappings and stuff too.  At least switch it up a bit.


----------



## Alexi

More violence would be nice. o.O You know, a game for all of us older pokemon fans. I liked how Pokemon Coloseum had that element. Rui was kidnapped and dropped (owie) and Wes was attacked once by Shadow Makuhita. If that was incorperated into a DS game, but much more frequently, that'd be awesomeshorts. I also liked how Coloseum started off with Level 25+ pokemon, and there were only 43 pokemon you could catch, making you have to think more about which pokemon you could have on your team.

Hell, I'd settle for more challenge. And the ability to have multiple files on one cartride. That'd be nice. :)


----------



## Vrai Espoir

I think that they should make more of a difference between versions. I mean, not just the simple "storyline change" and the "wild Pokèmon". I was thinking that they should differ it by ages. As an example, they could make Red Version have a longer storyline, more challenging puzzles, harder Gym battles, etc., to satisfy the older players. A Blue Version could be much simpler, and have weaker Gyms and stuff, for the younger players. Of course, they could still have different Pokèmon between the two versions to require trading to complete the Pokèdex. But it's an idea.

And, they should include little 3D shorts, if nothing else. I mean, wouldn't it be so much cooler to see the dramatic climax of the game in 3D?


----------



## MidnightAgony

First, no more turn-based battling! Would you expect an evil boss to take his time and give you turns? I wouldn't. And really, with it being free battling, you don't have to take so much time to kill a lvl 3 Starly!
Second, make it faster to start the battles! Also faster movement of all kinds. Before I got Diamond, I was playing Emerald while one of my friends was playing Peaarl. Emerald moves twice as fast!
As it's been said already, harder and longer! It's just too easy. You can beat them in 16 hours or less! C'mon!
More species! I have a team of Golbat, because I was bored of all the current species! Low on ideas? Look at Fakemon! Fans are a good souce of ideas!
And lastly, sorry I used so many exclamation marks, it's a rant.


----------



## Proto_Fan

Zim Del Invasor said:


> This is probably the least likely thing to happen, but a better plot. I'm sick of meeting Prof. Tree, meeting my rival, embarking on my journey to become a Pokemon Master, defeating an evil team, and possibly saving the world. At least something a little more deep would be nice.


That can't happen until we meet the first female Prof.

My vote's on Prof. Beech. =D


----------



## Vrai Espoir

ChaosTres said:


> First, no more turn-based battling! Would you expect an evil boss to take his time and give you turns? I wouldn't. And really, with it being free battling, you don't have to take so much time to kill a lvl 3 Starly!


So how would you expect that to work? Just turn it into one of those "press A button as fast as you can so you can attack the opponent" games? 

That would be a major turn-off for me. I'm sick of those sorts of fighting games; one of the reasons that I play Pokèmon is because I can think my moves through before I use them.

Sorry if that sounded a little rant-ish.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Get rid of the Pokemon turn-based battling thing and you get rid of Pokemon.

Seriously, this is one of the few games that can do turn-based battling right. Obviously, it's not realistic, but obviously an evil boss would kill anyone who got in his way, not be honorable and challenge him to a battle.

Although a free battling Pokemon game could make for an interesting fighter... think SSB with Pokemon and then something very interesting to make it not be a SSB clone.

Also, people, stop saying difficulty levels. You can make the games as hard or easy as you please already (fancy a challenge on the main site).

Me, a perfect Pokemon game...
-would have memorable Pokemon with cool designs and interesting gimmicks, like the leech and healing Pokemon I mentioned in another thread.
-would have a contest sidequest where Contests aren't some random thing thrown in.
-would have a plot that's a bit more interesting. Not formulaic, but something that would keep everyone hooked. Particularly, something you could only do with Pokemon.
-would have multiplayer minigames a la Stadium 1 and 2. Those minigames were the only thing I could play with my family.
-would not be linear. You could do some things out of sequence, sort of like EarthBound where you don't have to get some Sanctuaries in order. There would be exploration. (I remember how in some city in GSC, you could surf off the left side of the city and after a while, you find land with three trainers. If you beat them all, they gave you something. That's a nice hidden tidbit!) You could always find more trainers, obscure spots where there are Pokemon/lonely people in cabins who give you neat things.
-would have people say different things through each part of your adventure. Also, have recurring characers other than cerain Gym Leaders and the other team. Remember Eusine?
-would have something fun and totally new.

There's my wishlist for a game. :]


----------



## Mewtwo

I would include:

Costomizeable trainers(I thought of that for my fakemon game,entitled DarkThunder >i t may never come out < before i read this)
Seasons
Random Weather in random places :P
One of the gyms underground ^.^


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Being able to control every aspect of how your Pokémon moves around the screen, with battles set up in FPS style without turns and automatic hits, being able to move in 3 dimensions through jumping, swimming, flying, or whatever your Pokémon can do, being able to choose any Pokémon as a starter and really showing their lifestyle in the wild.

In other words, everything Nintendo refuses to do ;)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

One thing I've wanted...

A 3D main series game.


----------



## Shadowstar

Kali the Flygon said:


> Being able to control every aspect of how your Pokémon moves around the screen, with battles set up in FPS style without turns and automatic hits, being able to move in 3 dimensions through jumping, swimming, flying, or whatever your Pokémon can do, being able to choose any Pokémon as a starter and really showing their lifestyle in the wild.
> 
> In other words, everything Nintendo refuses to do ;)


I'd like that, too.


----------



## Eifie

I'd really like a portable game with anime-style battling. Where you control the Pokemon and you can have a button specified for each move, and can actually interact with the environment. (I know some people are against getting rid of the turn-based battle system, but would it really hurt just for one game?) And there could be different kinds of stadiums so you can't, for example, use Dive in the middle of a forest.

And it's be nice for there to be Gyms with more unique challenges - like the Whirl Islands. That'd be awesome :D

And then Gyms with unique environments, like I believe Misty's gym had a pool with little islands in it?

Also, getting rid of HMs...just letting Pokemon have certain environments like in Mystery Dungeon.

And like other people have said, a LONGER and DARKER plot without some random lame evil team. And not being able to solve every problem with a Pokemon battle, like in XD how Gloom puts you to sleep before you have a chance to battle, or in the anime where Team Rocket once in a while manages to get away with something (but only until the end of the episode, of course).

Yeah, there are more things I'd want but I can't remember them at present moment, I might edit this post later.


----------



## Wilcox

The perfect game?

+ Access to all regions. Plain and simple.
+ Above-ground secret bases.
+ Access to all Pokemon without needing another game or a Nintendo event (save for version exclusives)
+ Morning/Day/Night like its done in DP
+ Random weather changes and seasons

That's all I can think of at the moment. Goodnight. :)


----------



## Vrai Espoir

Emerald Espeon said:


> I'd really like a portable game with anime-style battling. Where you control the Pokemon and you can have a button specified for each move, and can actually interact with the environment. (I know some people are against getting rid of the turn-based battle system, but would it really hurt just for one game?) And there could be different kinds of stadiums so you can't, for example, use Dive in the middle of a forest.


Although I am against the idea in general, I kinda agree with you. If they took advantage of 3D graphics on the DS, it'd be pretty neat. They could also make it so that you could dodge an opponent's move occasionally by timing a button press. ^_^

Also, the "environment" could change it up a bit, too. For example, using the move "Earth Power" while in the middle of the ocean wouldn't be nearly as powerful as it would be on solid ground. Using certain moves while in certain stadiums would change things up a bit. If you used a move like "Surf" while on the ocean, a giant wave could actually come up and rush at the opponent in a straight line, and then you could jump off to the side and use another attack, like a combo move... *continues rambling to himself about how awesome that would be* 

Vrai would be happy. ^_^



Emerald Espeon said:


> And it's be nice for there to be Gyms with more unique challenges - like the Whirl Islands. That'd be awesome :D
> 
> And then Gyms with unique environments, like I believe Misty's gym had a pool with little islands in it?


For once, they should have Gyms that involve something other than simply battling. That'd be nice.



Emerald Espeon said:


> And like other people have said, a LONGER and DARKER plot without some random lame evil team. And not being able to solve every problem with a Pokemon battle, like in XD how Gloom puts you to sleep before you have a chance to battle, or in the anime where Team Rocket once in a while manages to get away with something (but only until the end of the episode, of course).


Instead of some random lame evil team, why not have an insane evil person, who takes up a plot to rule the world because everyone treats him like dirt?


----------



## alexisb1ch

An interesting game would be one where you're the pokemon and you have to evolve to your highest...well, form, and it'd just be from the point of view ofwild pokemon. I just think it'd be different, something to try. *nodnod*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Just a regular Pokémon game in 3D, for the Wii or something.
That'd be sweet.


----------



## Commahappy

I'd just go back to the original 150...

Oh yes, it has to actually be challenging.


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Firstly, the chances of getting a shiny would be dropped from 1/8192 to about 1/500. I've only captured one shiny Pokemon in the wild, minus the three Shinx's I got from chaining, and that was a Fearow in Diamond.

Next, the level cap would be pushed way up; 250. This way, it wouldn't be "pmg 100? nub".

Next, it would begin in Kanto. You would pick one from the three original starters. It would be the same as blue/red is. Except for a few changes. Firstly, you actually ride on the SS Anne, and get to a new island, where you get an egg as a gift from your wild. What does it have? A baby of his starter Pokemon. Also, Team Rocket would make one more appearance before the elite four; taking over Viridian City. After you clear that up, Professor Oak gives you an egg of the final starter Pokemon. So, you go on and defeat the Elite Four. 

After that, Professor Oak would tell you that the SS Anne is going to another region; Johto. You'll arrive in whatever city the SS Fast Ship is in GSC, except it would be the SS Anne. So you clear up around Johto. Each gym leader would be stronger than the leader of the elite four. Once you arrive in New Bark Town, you'll pick another starter from Professor Elm. Someone steals the other. If you go to Goldenrod after this, you'll get an egg left by your rival. Team Rocket will make another appearence, much stronger than before. After you get 16 badges, you'll go back to the Pokemon League. They'll much stronger Pokemon. After you beat them, you'll gain access to Mount Silver. Once you get to the end, you battle Red. He'd be much stronger than he is in GSC. After you beat him, you'll see a ladder. You go down it, and you'll find a ship. After talking, you'll find that Red is in an organization on a small island. You go there, and there are 4 gyms. Beat them all, and they are so impressed they give you a ticket to go to Hoenne.

Hoenne would be pretty much the same pattern as the previous two; you obtain all three starters. Team Rocket lays low this time. Basically, just stronger Pokemon, and the elite four here has a max level of 120.

In Sinnoh, Team Rocket returns, much stronger than before. Same deal as before. After you beat the Pokemon League, with levels going as high as 160, you'll go to a completely new region.

In this new region, things will be harder than anything else. It's here you'll finally face Giovonni, and, when you finally beat the Pokemon League, you'll be a Pokemon master. You'd need, like, level 220's to stand a chance.

Overall, all 493 Pokemon would be available in one game, and it'd be amazingly awesome, and I'd give my heart to it.


----------



## Commahappy

That would be soooooo long, though. I'd like the challenge, though :\


----------



## thor165

a game where you can train pokemon and a lotto where you can win pokemon that are hard to find and other people can challenge you after you beat the game while you are champion


----------



## Butterfree

It always amuses me how different my ideas of improving the Pokémon games and anime tend to be from everybody else's. Looking at this thread, I'd either hate or not care for most of the games proposed.

Okay, firstly, I really believe in the main series. There are many, many things about the main series that I would keep without question, and the changes I would make are often very different from what others tend to suggest. The consideration of spin-off games is another thing entirely, and there I would love all sorts of things I do not want to see implemented into the main series.

For the main series:
- Keep the Grass/Fire/Water three-stage starters.
- Keep the strategic, turn-based battling (the day they ditch it from the main series will be the day I stop buying them).
- Keep four-directional tile-based 2D. D/P's 3D doesn't count since it's not an attempt to look realistically 3D.
- Stay handheld.
- Keep the Gym Leader/Elite Four primary objective.
- Heck, keep the evil team, although I'd appreciate them being given more interesting goals.
- Keep the legendary-oriented side-plots, but make them more elaborate and give every legendary a bit of a role in the storyline somewhere - some of the legendaries in Sinnoh got no plots in D/P, which was kind of lame.
- New region. I do _not_ want to go back to the old regions. I'd appreciate the region being bigger, though - less in the form of making the routes humongous and more just in having a whole lot of interesting, varied towns and routes.
- Speaking of which, many of the routes in Sinnoh were carbon copies of one another in terms of wild Pokémon, at least up until when you brought out the PokéRadar or they started swarming. I'd like each route to have a unique selection of wild Pokémon, while making things like swarms and the PokéRadar only necessary for the occasional species.
- More serious sidequests - while Sinnoh had an awful lot of the once-a-day luck-based type, I'd like some real sidequests that actually have you do something you couldn't otherwise do.
- For that matter, fewer things that are randomized every day, for the love of God! I'm fine with a few Pokémon being available through random swarming or something, but when I, while trying to complete my Pokédex, end up with a list of fifty Pokémon that I have to wait to get because they have a one in twenty chance of appearing as the random daily Pokémon in location X, it's getting a bit much. <_<
- No difficulty setting. However, I would like the level curve to be a bit steeper to make it easier to make the game a challenge for yourself.
- No "darker and edgier" stuff or epic plots. The main series is there so you can train your way around the region collecting badges and get to the League while involved in some lighthearted storyline and then do what you want, training your Pokémon to level 100, winning contests or completing your Pokédex depending on your preferences. I don't want to lose the open-ended sandbox feel.

Now, for spin-offs, I'd mostly like two games: the plot-based and the sandbox MMORPG. For the plot-based:

- A suitably epic, twisty, darker plot with some real, frightening villains and a sense of urgency to your quest. Screw the open-endedness and focus on making a coherent, sensible storyline with no more than some manageable number of plot holes.
- Keep wild Pokémon captures (although I think it should be mandatory to carry at least one Pokémon which could be characterized as an actual character). Possibly storyline differences depending on what Pokémon you're carrying at some particular point in time.
- Pretty cutscenes.
- Actual characterization.
- Would probably work best in 3D.

As for the sandbox MMO:

- Being a sandbox-type game. I don't want a plot. You start the game, you enter the Pokémon world where you can do _anything_. Interaction with other players would dominate the gameplay: it would not just be battling and contests, but actually being able to get together with other people in the game and decide, "Hey, let's found an unofficial Gym," or "Hey, let's make a company that breeds perfect-IV Pokémon and sells them to other players," or "Let's found Team Molten Steel and go find and capture Heatran." (Heatran, along with all the other legendaries, would be very high-leveled and at the end of a freakishly difficult dungeon that just about requires you to team up with others to get it; there would also be only one in the whole game, but the individuals who capture it would be able to trade it, for one or for many other Pokémon.)

So yeah. :D Those games would make me a happy Butterfree.


----------



## Cryssie

_Perfect_?

A simulated reality Pokémon MMORPG, Matrix-style. :DDD


----------



## Espeon

...The Perfect Pokémon game you say?

I've never really thought to myself: "Ahh, this needs to be done better", but now that it's being mentioned...

Start the player off in a big town. I'd like to see this as the plot start is more or less the same. Kid starts off in a small town. Their objective is to tackle the league. They get their 1st Pokémon.

Something to do AFTER the Pokémon league which isn't so mind numbingly boring that it makes me want to gnaw my hands off. I mean, perhaps have two plots? The first being the main Pokémon game, the second being a more in-depth, less generic and individual plot, still involving Pokémon.

Have an online function which allows you to explore the Pokémon world WITH other people, a bit like a small MMORPG section.

Rather than creating a bunch of new Pokémon at once, like swarms, have certain Pokémon released into the wild after certain hours of gameplay. Perhaps have the Pokémon ordered into groups of rarity?
0 minutes: Rarity 1 Pokémon + some evos are released.
30 minutes: Rarity 2 Pokémon are released + some evos.
1 hour: Rarity 3 Pokémon are released.
And soforth, up to the 50th or 100th hour.

No event-exclusive Pokémon, and less legendaries. Just make them extremely hard to obtain.

A new online trading system which involves a points system to buy Pokémon with. More like a Pokémon market, selling a Pokémon based on its rarity value.
Rarity 1 are worth maybe 2 points. Rarity 2 are worth 5, and soforth.
People actually have to purchase before the person giving the Pokémon away gets their points.

The option to choose between reglular contests or super contests.


----------



## Linzys

_*CUSTOMIZABLE TRAINERS.*_

A longer plot. I don't much care whether it's pretty much the same as always, but a little more to do plot-wise and a lot more hidden stuff for after you beat the elite four would be neat. The plot isn't so much my favorite part of the games as exploring post-E4 stuff and experimenting with different teams. 

Also, having access to all of the regions in one game would be _fantastic_. And Crazy Linoone's idea of getting to choose where you start would make it even better.

I don't like online battles. Too much lag. As awesome as the idea is, it doesn't work very well.


----------



## Renteura

RSE Secret bases for a start. <.<

All regions, and a more advanced Poketch


----------



## Jason-Kun

My perfect idea for a main game? Keep the game as it is with the only difference being that you could choos between whether or not you wanted to be a Trainer, Co-ordinator, Lab Assistant, Gym Apprentice, or Breeder with the plot varying only slightly depending on what career you chose. Keep the evil teams as well, but make them more developed and the storyline deeper. That's pretty much it in my opnion.


----------



## Ayame

Something that was more realistic and had more options, was more freestyle, and stuff.
With lots more choices and ways to train, and lovely art.
Freedom.
Anyways, that would be one good game.  I know you already have tons of options and can utilize different strategies, but the game I had in mind was mind-blowingly entertaining, with lots of possibilities.
It's impossible.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Gold, Silver and Crystal with better graphics.


----------



## Felidire

A 3d online game with decent-to-good graphics, where the pokemon doesn't always have to be inside the pokeball when you're travelling. The ability to sail to all 5 or 6 (however many) regions, and replacing the 'League' with an online tournament system.


----------



## theinsanething

Pokemon Trainers that use Competative Level Pokemon.
All regions available.


----------



## Rossymore

A game that's actually challenging. (I doubt I'll be pushed to the limit in Platinum. The Trainer Lodge will be an easier place to level up my Pokemon)

Also, a Universal Trading Place where you don't need another pathetic human. A bit like an In-Game GTS that doesn't suck.

That's an idea. NO MORE GTS! It's an epic PHAIL!


----------



## Thorne

I think a perfect game would be somewhat different, instead of being human battling WITH Pokémon, you should battle AS Pokémon.

To explain it clearly: In the beginning of the game, you choose a Pokémon and play as the lowest of the evolutionary line, live in the wild and grow and evolve trying to survive the wild life, while trainers try to catch you and other bigger pokémon try to eat you. If you get caught, something else would happen, but I have no idea what. Also, the game should be for WII or something, think of it, running around in a nice anime-style 3D forest/mountain area/desert/cave as your favourite Pokémon, wouldn't that be awesome?
No turn based battles, you would be able to run around freely in the area, dodging enemy moves while trying to get in your attacks at the enemy, and you should also be able to run away, but the enemy would of course follow you until you're out of sight.
The game would have some sort of "Social rank" the bigger and stronger your character is, the higher rank you have, and the higher rank you have, the less enemies would try to attack/eat you. You gained ranks by showing of strength, defeating enemies and evolving, while losing if you run away, get chased away from a area by a stronger enemy or just being small and weak.

That's my opinion of a perfect game, I think that would be badass.


----------



## Altaria-Lover

Vrai Espoir said:


> (Third evo for Swablu = pwn)


Something better than Altaria? Impossible!


----------



## Sapphiron

Echoing what some others have said and adding a few new ideas:

These are for a normal handheld game:

-All the basic stuff is fine. Battle system, leveling, all those concepts are to remain mostly unchanged. 
-*Customizable trainers.* PBR went in the right direction, but I seek further customization. You should be able to customize clothes, accessories, hair, eyes, age, build, and other stuff. Also add clothing stores across the region for customization during the game.
-Actually being able to type what you want to type. Just using random words annoyed me.
-Online region mode, where you can meet trainers traveling all over the region.
-Maybe an evil team that's so *good* that they're evil? Crazed crusaders are generally more creepy then outright crooks.
-Rather than more than one region, make the single new region the size of two or three regions, like how LA in Midnight Club: Los Angeles is the size of three Midnight Club cities.
-The option to let out your Pokemon while walking around. Well, unless they're a legendary whose mere presence can tear apart the fabric of the universe.
-Furniture items that actually have a function (i.e. a bed that can heal your Pokemon, a working TV, etc.)
-Daily side-quests that involve more battling and such (i.e. escorting someone through an area in order for them to perform a daily action such as gathering honey from aggressive Beedrills. Succeeding would get you a unique item or more money.)
-More trainers with very high-leveled Pokemon. Perhaps in areas that would only be unlocked after the Elite Four. The true best trainer in the entire region would have level 100 Pokemon.
-Legendaries for the types that don't have them yet (Poison, Bug, Fighting)

However, a Pokemon MMO would be pure boss. *Assaulted for using an old slang word* Just be sure to have in-depth trainer customization.


----------



## Taliax

Well, I think there should be...


2D sprites, but DP style overworld
Keep storyline, Prof. tree, fire/water/grass starter triangle (but maybe with a diffeent triangle added as a dual type for the final evo?), and evil team, but make the team a bit more evil with more interesting goals
RSE style secret bases
More puzzles like sliding on ice, teleport tiles, etc. + trick house
Travel to all the regions, plus a new, very large region with tons of cities
Faster surfing, more water routes
More pokemon that aren't related to previous pokemon


----------



## Zeph

Taliax said:


> (but maybe with a different triangle added as a dual type for the final evo?)


Think is, Grass>Fire>Water>Grass is the only Triangle that works both ways.


----------



## Taliax

No, read the fun facts section of TCoD.



> The only possible starter triangles (i.e. three types that are weak to one another in a rock-paper-scissors fashion and the same with resistances in reverse) other than the traditional Fire/Water/Grass are Rock/Fighting/Flying, Fire/Rock/Steel and Grass/Poison/Ground.


The only one that could be made by dual typing each starter would be Rock/Fighting/Flying, acording to Butterfree, but isn't Ice/Flying/Fighting a triangle? Wait, ice is probly normal effective against fighting even though fighting is super effective against ice. Anyway, it would be cool.


----------



## Zeph

I've read that many times. If you read further, it says that they don't work backwards, as in Fighting isn't Not-Very-Effective against Rock and so on.


----------



## Taliax

Fighting is super effective against rock, but this is off topic. Rock may or may not be not-very-effective against fighting.


----------



## Zeph

EH, I had it the wrong way around, then. Either way, the only triangle that works both ways is Grass/Fire/Water.


----------



## gaytaurus

i don't ask for much. i'd think it'd be great if it had these:

- a mini game or a game mode where you can actually interact with your pokemon like a pet - poop, hunger...all that crap.   i don't know but.....solely training and number crunching and battling just seems too impersonal to me.

- BETTER animations. As in - like crystal-ish animation. I hate the tweening crap that they do. I mean, I know they're just doing that to save memory but really!

- video cut scenes! pixelly, video cut scenes! <3

- it'd be great if you could accessorise the trainer as well as the pokemons instead of having to choose from a preset of trainer types.....


----------



## TANMAC43

-Customize characters                                                                     -Travel to Kanto,Johto,Hoenn,and Sinnoh                                                                                               -Choose starters from a list of different pokemon (with eevee in the list 'cause I would pick it)                                                                                    -Start as Ash's best friend and traveling with him and going through the most important events of the anime and movies                                             -Meet different anime and movie characters                                               -Actually talk                                                                                        -Tournament style Pokemon  League                                                                                                                         -Cutcenes                                                                                                                      -Interaction with your Pokemon                                                                                         -Every Pokemon available without events                                                                                                  -Starter can stay outside of ball


----------



## VelvetEspeon

gaytaurus said:


> - a mini game or a game mode where you can actually interact with your pokemon like a pet - poop, hunger...all that crap.   i don't know but.....solely training and number crunching and battling just seems too impersonal to me.


You read my mind!


----------



## HANTASTIC!

let's see. one thing i would really like, is for the vs recorder to be able to upload videos somewhere else aside from the ds, like maybe for there to be a way to extract the file and be able to put it on youtube. i mean, if it can send you email, why not be able to send a video? i also don't like how you can record one of your videos, then have a whole bunch from other people. and something else that always bothered me in the attacks. for example say you charmeleon does flamethrower, the flame ends up coming from it's neck instead of it's mouth. =o=


----------



## cubone man

I would like 
-customizable trainers
-in-game trainers that actully move outside of a 15-block area.  Say... a trainer moving from route a to route b but not all the way to route k. 
-a third evolution for cubone.
-large sidequests
-a bacon cheese burger


----------



## haneko

A few gyms can be challenged out of order (which also means you can choose which town to go to next at some point in the game). To me, Pokemon wouldn't really feel like Pokemon if it became completely open-world, but I'd still like some sort of choice.
Choices which affect the story, especially dialogue choices when talking to important NPCs
Character customisation! Lots and lots of character customisation!
The game teaches you strategies used in competitive Pokemon (most likely the VGC rules) from the very first gym. This sounds difficult to implement, but I feel the mainline Pokemon does a disservice to itself by not showing how complex battle strategies can really become. 
Difficulty settings - easy, normal, and hard. This would affect the number of Pokemon in enemy teams, the quality of their movesets, enemy Pokemon EVs/IVs, and the battle AI's intelligence.
Legendary Pokemon you need to go on a quest to find, such as Mew in RSE, where it was part of the Faraway Island event. This would preferably be part of the game itself, but it could also be an event or DLC.


----------



## Butterfree

Wow, it's weird reading the response to this thread I made in 2008.

What I'd like in my perfect (main series) Pokémon game today:

- Yes difficulty settings. They obviously don't want to make the game inaccessible to kids, but by including a hard mode that adjusts the level curve to be steeper and more challenging, the game would be a lot more interesting out of the box for adult/veteran players. I can manage currently and all, by training boxes of Pokémon, but it'd be great if I didn't have to.
- A bit of the kind of nonlinearity you had in the earlier generations, like myuma suggested above - some gyms you can challenge or towns you can visit in any order.
- A bigger focus on deeper story and characterization. I think Sun and Moon were the high point of the series in this department so far; I hope they take things further in that direction. I don't want it to become a purely plot-based RPG, but I want characters that I care about and memorable events that I can get invested in. Ideally, moments that make me cry.
- Including every Pokémon.
- One way or another, involving your Pokémon as actual characters - at least something like your starter Pokémon.
- I don't want to bring back HMs exactly, but I would really love to go back to _your Pokémon_ helping you traverse the world. Having to teach them a move was annoying, sure; ditch that part. Having to have the Pokémon in your active battling party, yeah, sure, skip that as well. But if you can bring the box with you as in Sword and Shield, it'd be so easy to just require that you have _at least one Pokémon in your box_ that's able to help you past whatever obstacle.
- Alternatively, something like the Ride Pokémon system in S/M but the Pokémon that you can ride are Pokémon that you _actually befriend_ during the story! Imagine doing a proper sidequest helping out a wild Charizard with some sort of problem, and after you've done so the Charizard promises to come fly you places when you call. (Pokémon being characters!)
- Legendary Pokémon with lore and backstory and mystery! Memorable sidequests to find and capture them!


----------



## Negrek

It's too bad that I didn't reply to this thread earlier, so I can't appreciate my extremely wrong opinions from ten years ago.

I actually don't think there could be one perfect Pokémon game! The franchise contains multitudes, and I think that's great. A narrative-heavy game could be perfect in its own way, as could some sort of MMO, but I don't think any one could give me everything I would want out of the franchise! I think a game where you're a member of the evil team, or can join the evil team, would be loads of fun, but it would have quite different needs than the mainline games do. But, in terms of main-series-alike games:

- Greater emphasis on exploration/discovery. More recent mainline games have become more linear and greatly decreased the complexity of environments. I don't know that we need to go back to the days of grueling Twist Mountain marathons (although, honestly, as an optional postgame area? Bring it), but it's really disappointing to me that caves in gens 6+ mostly seem to be linear paths with the occasional branch to get an item or whatever. I'd like more reasons to return to previous locations in order to discover new things--like, getting surf in older gens was always a big deal to me because I could revisit random routes, caves, cities and access new areas. In SwSh I was briefly excited because I could see from the map that the region's river system extended throughout pretty much the entire northern part of the region and I was like, "Oh, sweet, I can basically surf everywhere and probably find a bunch of cool stuff on the way?" and haha, no, there are a bunch of grates and bridges that prevent you from traveling any significant distance.

Really what I'm looking for are a bunch of hidden/obscure and _purely optional_ areas that you can legitimately kind of stumble across if you go a little off the beaten path. These sorts of areas are also excellent excuses to go ham with puzzles, weird mechanics (e.g. Turnback Cave), fun stuff like that that feels fun and memorable and gives character to a place. One of the big draws of playing a new pokémon game is the feeling of discovery and excitement--"Ooh, what's this pokémon? What can it do? What's it going to evolve into?"--and I'd love to see that reflected more in the external environment.

- And while we're at it, make it possible to fish wherever there's water again. Seriously.

- I think it would probably be better to _not_ try and cram every pokémon ever into the game at this point, but they should all at least be compatible with/transferrable into the game.

- More/better postgame content. How about a mini-story like the Delta Episode AND a battle frontier of some sort? Gens IV/V are the sweet spot for me here. I used to play Pokémon games for AGES, and now it seems like there isn't much to do after finishing the main storyline unless you're into shiny hunting or online competitive... a Battle Tower equivalent by itself isn't enough to really interest me, but the battle frontiers had a lot of fun stuff going on besides the fighting, and even the fighting was much more diverse/interesting to me than fighting a long string of trainers in a straight 3v3/4v4 doubles style.

- Freely-selectable difficulty settings or at least a greater attempt at supporting player regulation of difficulty (i.e. incentivizing play patterns that make things more difficult, like some wild pokémon can only be found if your team is below a certain level). I'm okay with no difficulty settings if the games don't actively make it difficult to stop from getting overlevelled and provide ways to upgrade trainer battles from the majority of opponents having just one/two mons.

- Big yes to sidequests to find/capture legendaries. I imprinted pretty hard on the Southern Island event way back in gen III, and that wasn't even a huge quest or complex area or anything! But even small sidequests feel a lot more special than going to pick your legend up from the deliveryman at the Pokémon Center, and anything that further adds to the lore or makes the world feel richer is good in my book.

- Pokémon following you, being rideable, etc. _a la_ LGPE

- Bring back the fucking Dexnav

- Also the Vs Seeker

- Secret bases!!!

I guess in summary: way more _content_ and less linearity. I feel like gens IV and V, in particular, were just crammed with stuff to do, places to see, totally unnecessary but fun mini-games and side areas and so on, and that's been substantially reduced in gens VI+. Like, there's nothing in Galar that approaches the complexity of the Pokéathlon, and that appeared in games that _also_ introduced the Pokéwalker _and_ added a battle frontier to the games that already had the most extensive postgame ever in the entirety of the Kanto region being crammed in there. I like Pokémon games that I can enjoy playing for years, not ones that feel kind of done after the end of the storyline and maybe a bit of time for dex completion/shiny hunting and which are going to be supplanted in twelve months or less anyway. Give me loads to enjoy and the time to enjoy them!


----------



## mewtini

very tiny post: i miss the hgss overworld walking mechanic. :^(


----------



## kyeugh

mewtini said:


> very tiny post: i miss the hgss overworld walking mechanic. :^(


i honestly don't understand why they haven't brought this back.  apparently they've had walking animations for most (all?) mons for a few games now, mostly unused.  like surely they could've worked it into at least the wild area or something!?  it's such a small thing that adds so much imo


----------



## Butterfree

kyeugh said:


> i honestly don't understand why they haven't brought this back.  apparently they've had walking animations for most (all?) mons for a few games now, mostly unused.  like surely they could've worked it into at least the wild area or something!?  it's such a small thing that adds so much imo


Hmm, now that I think about it maybe they weren't sure how to make it work with, like, Pokémon that are way bigger than you? In HG/SS everything got abstracted to be one tile tall, but they couldn't easily get away with that in 3D, and they could really block your view of the player character and just get in the way.


----------



## storm

I've really enjoyed the camping aspect of the galar games, but it seems perfectly suited for the ability to groom and pet your pokemon from alola. why put in affection lines where your pokemon want to be petted when you can't pet them??? don't put me through this torment, game freak!

when I am feeling better perhaps I'll go into actual structured thoughts on my ideal spread of pokemon games, but it would include a pokemon snap sequel for sure


----------



## Negrek

Butterfree said:


> Hmm, now that I think about it maybe they weren't sure how to make it work with, like, Pokémon that are way bigger than you? In HG/SS everything got abstracted to be one tile tall, but they couldn't easily get away with that in 3D, and they could really block your view of the player character and just get in the way.


I mean, they made it work for LGPE, no? They obviously didn't have anything truly absurd in there, like wailord or Primal Groudon or similar, but they managed onix, gyarados, snorlax and such without much issue, right?


----------



## Butterfree

Negrek said:


> I mean, they made it work for LGPE, no? They obviously didn't have anything truly absurd in there, like wailord or Primal Groudon or similar, but they managed onix, gyarados, snorlax and such without much issue, right?


Yeah, but as _ride_ Pokémon, where you're on top of them! Things would get significantly more awkward if they have to follow you around. (While implementing every single Pokémon of significant size out of several hundred as a ride Pokémon, with custom animations, would probably be a stretch...)


----------



## Negrek

Butterfree said:


> Yeah, but as _ride_ Pokémon, where you're on top of them! Things would get significantly more awkward if they have to follow you around. (While implementing every single Pokémon of significant size out of several hundred as a ride Pokémon, with custom animations, would probably be a stretch...)


Whaaat, I thought all pokémon could follow you in LGPE? Is it just that some of them you ride rather than have them following you, or are "ride pokémon" only able to be out of their pokéballs in certain areas and the others can be out anywhere? I'm fine with always riding my snorlax instead of having it stomp around after me, but if I'm only allowed to bring Snorlax out under certain circumstances, that is indeed disappointing. :(


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Negrek said:


> Whaaat, I thought all pokémon could follow you in LGPE? Is it just that some of them you ride rather than have them following you, or are "ride pokémon" only able to be out of their pokéballs in certain areas and the others can be out anywhere? I'm fine with always riding my snorlax instead of having it stomp around after me, but if I'm only allowed to bring Snorlax out under certain circumstances, that is indeed disappointing. :(


Ride pokémon are always ridden and never follow you. Generally they can be out wherever a following pokémon could be, although all pokémon disappear (or readjust where they are) if you move to a space too small for them to reasonably fit into, and the larger ride pokémon obviously hit that situation more often. So, for example, if I ride my arcanine into a narrow area to go get an item, it will disappear and I just walk for as long as I'm in that narrow area, but then as soon as I walk back out of that spot Arcanine poofs back into being underneath me. So you end up seeing a lot more "flicker" (for lack of a better term) with large pokémon than with a bellsprout bopping along behind you or whatever. I appreciate that they tried to have them out as often as possible but it's honestly a little annoying, lol.

Also, don't forget that LGPE had a fixed camera angle; even wailord would probably have been easier to deal with when you don't have to account for it suddenly filling the entire screen because you tried to see what was behind you.

As for what I would want, hm... not really sure! I'd enjoy a lot of the things Butterfree and Negrek mentioned (more exploration with your/befriended pokémon and more postgame/give me back my Battle Factory in particular). Seeing the Wild Area concept really get fleshed out would be interesting. Like, I've never been one of the people crying out for open-world or MMO-like Pokémon games, but between being spoiled by games like BotW and seeing that we have this decent proof of concept... I dunno, it really would be nice just to go wander off to some obscure corner of the map, completely ignoring whatever you're actually supposed to be doing right now what Thunder Helm, you and your pokémon find some cool tiny thing together and just watch the sunrise or something... I'm a lot more open to the possibility now that I have a better handle on what it could be like and we know it won't completely trample the way main-series Pokémon games work!


----------



## haneko

I really enjoyed making Poffins, so I'd like to see a baking minigame return. I always thought it was a shame they didn't make us bake the Pokepuffs in XY, because we could have had so much fun icing and decorating them... I'd also like to see a Battle Frontier with non-standard formats return. For example, only using rental Pokemon, or having to complete the battle in a set amount of turns. Challenges like that really freshen up the game.

Finally, I'd like a better way to train EVs. Super Training was a step in the right direction, but I'd prefer if we could manually set which stats we want to train for our Pokemon, and EVs in those stats are gained each time the Pokemon gains experience from battle. For example, I could tell the game I want my Mincinno to train its Attack and Speed. Each time it wins a battle, it automatically gains EVs in those stats. Currently, the EVs you gain depends on the Pokemon you battle, which is annoying to say the least - the game doesn't even tell you this is happening.


----------



## qenya

Negrek said:


> Really what I'm looking for are a bunch of hidden/obscure and _purely optional_ areas that you can legitimately kind of stumble across if you go a little off the beaten path. These sorts of areas are also excellent excuses to go ham with puzzles, weird mechanics (e.g. Turnback Cave), fun stuff like that that feels fun and memorable and gives character to a place. One of the big draws of playing a new pokémon game is the feeling of discovery and excitement--"Ooh, what's this pokémon? What can it do? What's it going to evolve into?"--and I'd love to see that reflected more in the external environment.


Ah, thank you for articulating this! I already had the impression that the Gen 7 (and, to a slightly lesser extent, Gen 6) games were a bit lackluster, but was having trouble figuring out exactly why. But this is exactly it. If there are completely optional segments that you can randomly find, or not, without  influencing the main storyline, I feel like that makes the world seem more like a real place, because it lets you imagine _other_ things outside the main storyline as well. It's the exact same reason that people find The Lord of the Rings engaging: because there are so many other stories happening in the same world that are only ever hinted at on the page.

In a similar vein, I'd like to see more worldbuilding fleshing out the Pokémon world beyond the usual league structure. Most of the NPCs you see in the main series game are other trainers, who never leave the location you first encounter them in. That is, admittedly, kinda reasonable, since it's an RPG and you need an excuse to have battles, but it would be nice to show something more of how ordinary people live. Where are the Skarmory working in manufacturing, the Rapidash equestrian events, the Torkoal helping heat pizza ovens? Or is everyone in the Pokémon world semi-nomadic (which would be a cool worldbuilding choice too)? I think the Detective Pikachu game and movie did a great job of illustrating that.

And yeah, most of the things everyone on the internet reels off on these sorts of threads. Backwards compatibility, walking Pokémon, DexNav/Habitat List, Battle Frontier etc. I still don't really get why Game Freak hasn't taken any of these fan requests into account for about three generations, when there are such a small number of things that are repeatedly asked for that would please a huge number of people. Surely they want to make awesome games just as much as we want to play them - I refuse to believe that they are being arbitrarily capricious. It's all very baffling.


----------



## LadyJirachu

I really like the games the way they are. They all have really fun features for me and pokemon battles in general are an interest of mine :3


----------



## Negrek

> Ride pokémon are always ridden and never follow you. Generally they can be out wherever a following pokémon could be, although all pokémon disappear (or readjust where they are) if you move to a space too small for them to reasonably fit into, and the larger ride pokémon obviously hit that situation more often. So, for example, if I ride my arcanine into a narrow area to go get an item, it will disappear and I just walk for as long as I'm in that narrow area, but then as soon as I walk back out of that spot Arcanine poofs back into being underneath me. So you end up seeing a lot more "flicker" (for lack of a better term) with large pokémon than with a bellsprout bopping along behind you or whatever. I appreciate that they tried to have them out as often as possible but it's honestly a little annoying, lol.
> 
> Also, don't forget that LGPE had a fixed camera angle; even wailord would probably have been easier to deal with when you don't have to account for it suddenly filling the entire screen because you tried to see what was behind you.


Oh, gotcha. I wouldn't mind that at all--riding is as good as having them following you around to me--although it sounds like maybe the environment would need to be designed more with big mons in mind for it to really work well. I don't mind having to leave my huge monster outside if I need to pop into the store for a few minutes, but having them disappear and reappear all the time when I'm walking around does sound annoying, yeah.

tbh turning around and OH GOD WHAT IS THAT oh right it's just Bubbles the wailord filling my entire screen, hi Bubbles, sounds hilarious, but in practice it would only be funny maybe three times, yeah.


----------



## M&F

aha, my time has come, half of my fakedex is an exercise in aggressively putting in everything I'm frustrated not to be finding in current games-


echoing the multiple-times expressed desires for difficulty adjustments (either in the form of adjustable difficulty or in simply not designing the game to be obligatorily unchallenging), less linear world design (god I've been banging on that drum since gen freaking V), and b a t t l e   f r o n t i e r (masuda I did not beat the entire emerald battle frontier so you could turn around and tell me my generation wouldn't bother doing that)
as usual though, I'm in the minority in that I could really take or leave follower Pokémon
HMs were usually a hassle, but man, I'd take twelve thousand of those if it meant I never have to experience another hyper stupid broken bridge. today we're dancing for no reason, anyone? (incidentally, one idea I have for field moves as overworld puzzle solvers is to tie each given field-effect to a lot of different possible moves; it's infuriating to require an undeletable 50-power normal-type move in your party, but if Slash could do the same thing as Cut, it wouldn't be remotely as much of an annoyance)
another criticism I have with recent regional maps is that, sometimes, they seem to rely heavily on environmental diversity as a cheap way to make the landscape interesting (which it then doesn't become). Kanto was plenty interesting with almost nothing but grasslands, hills and caves; I'd prefer that to going from the desert to the swamp to the snowfield
I'm all for storytelling and characterization in Pokémon games, but frankly, there needs to be a smoother approach to this than stuffing you to the gills with unskippable chatty cutscenes. there are some games where huge fuckoff cutscenes are fine because that's what the audience is here for to begin with; Pokémon isn't one of those by half. the most appealing part of the game is still hitting the road, on my own two feet -- being made to stand still in order to watch Lusamine argue with her kids runs directly counter of that. RSE through B2W2 were particularly fantastic at this sort of thing (although most of them also had annoying unskippable cutscenes -- although it was also quite a bit less annoying when those were 2D at least); the match call tidbits, the Fame Checker, the locations where you traveled alongside an NPC, even some of the things you could get from calling gym leaders in HGSS... effervescent stuff
and oh yeah, speaking of, when did rebattling major NPCs stop being hot? must my relationship with Ramos from XY always be a one-night stand?? (from what I hear, Sword/Shield does in fact feature at least one major rebattle of the gym leaders, but at the expense of the elite four. fuck. go back)
one thing I also really wish Pokémon would do is actually utilize the majority of the depth of its mechanics within a given game. there are so many moves and abilities that just would never come up during a journey, because you don't use them and neither does the CPU, because they're mostly relevant to a format that's gone underutilized in the game in question, or because they come at such fuckoff late levels that there's no chance you haven't beaten everything in the entire game before you'll ever get a chance to use it (or, well, because they come at fuckoff late levels and aren't good enough to supplant an actual endgame strategy, however fascinating they'd have been to have around earlier). not to mention all the held items that repeatedly get relegated to "we'll sell you that for a hot 72 barebones-battle-tower streaks' worth of BP, after you've beaten the everything else". Alola took a major step in the right direction here with the routes' boss trainers, who often provided an adequately midgame point for a fun little gimmick to have its time in the limelight; I'd love to see those again and them some more stuff like them. (but it'd also go a long way to just ditch the horrible EXP gain values we've had since gen V and actually design regions to go up to the high levels, like Sinnoh did)
relatedly to the above, it seems like Sword/Shield may be passing up the move tutor for good on account of how preposterously many TMs it has (or, well, TMs and TRs) -- move tutors are really cool, but I really just wish one game would actually get it right when implementing them. or, well, more than one, because USUM of all things did a pretty good job it. like, there we have it, that's pretty much USUM's single claim to fame forever
I probably have more whining in me but let's wrap up with this: I miss the Exp. Share -- like, the one that you could use to passively catch up a new and undereleved Pokémon to the rest of your team, without also passively destroying the game. it's basically QoL since the alternative is to sit there grinding the fucker (not that Game Freak doesn't just loooooooove to make you grind).


----------



## LadyJirachu

Another good game idea is *finally having a main series game that allows you to catch em all without having to link up with anyone* hahaha but thats probably asking too much of the creators xD; i guess its good enough its possible in spinoffs at least.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I agree with a lot of what previous posters said about difficulty/depth/non-linearity/follow Pokemon/new areas/etc/etc/etc/etc but what I really want in a Pokemon game... 

Less polish. I fell in love with the Pokemon games when they were 2D pixel games, low on detail and high on glitches. There were places you wanted to use a walk-through-walls cheat just so you could see _exactly what_ was that strange collection of tiles just beyond your walkable area, and I loved the rumors and legends that sprouted from this (the grass beyond Pallet Town, the path behind Bill's house). I loved finding things that no one told you to find - no one tells you to explore Cerulean Cave or get to the bottom of the Whirl Islands or go back to the Tin Tower (at least, I don't think), and it makes it all the more rewarding to be surprised with a legendary Pokemon at the end of it. I want more lore that you have to fill in the blanks on because there isn't enough text space to spell out the full story. 

I also want less happy-go-lucky attitude _all. the. time._ I miss that feeling of determination to beat someone because they're really tough and not holding back. I want an actual rival that creates conflict with your character.

It'd be great to have less hand-holding and artificial means of blocking a path - I wish there was more "you can't go here yet because you need surf/cut/etc" where you have to figure out yourself what you need to do to clear it, and less of people artificially standing in your way saying "wait don't come through here! My Herdier is blocking off the entire 30ft route because he's looking for berries!" 

This may have been a slight rant. I'm just really passionate about my neutral-tone, code-showing-through-the-surface old school Pokemon games :O

Oh also, I want the VS seeker.


----------



## Ruby

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> II fell in love with the Pokemon games when they were 2D pixel games, low on detail and high on glitches. There were places you wanted to use a walk-through-walls cheat just so you could see _exactly what_ was that strange collection of tiles just beyond your walkable area, and I loved the rumors and legends that sprouted from this (the grass beyond Pallet Town, the path behind Bill's house). I loved finding things that no one told you to find - no one tells you to explore Cerulean Cave or get to the bottom of the Whirl Islands or go back to the Tin Tower (at least, I don't think), and it makes it all the more rewarding to be surprised with a legendary Pokemon at the end of it. I want more lore that you have to fill in the blanks on because there isn't enough text space to spell out the full story.


I like your post a lot but I don't see why only a 2D game can have hidden areas, Easter eggs, etc.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Ruby said:


> I like your post a lot but I don't see why only a 2D game can have hidden areas, Easter eggs, etc.


Oh, sure haha. Yeah, you can definitely have those things in 3D games. I just liked the aesthetic in the 2D games; less definition/detail made it easier for me to feel like the world was full of possibilities and that I could daydream/imagine to fill in the blanks.


----------



## Ruby

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Oh, sure haha. Yeah, you can definitely have those things in 3D games. I just liked the aesthetic in the 2D games; less definition/detail made it easier for me to feel like the world was full of possibilities and that I could daydream/imagine to fill in the blanks.


Until Sword and Shield came out I shared your preference for 2D.  The aesthetic of the Sevii Islands was my favourite.  I had reservations about what the early DS games looked like, and then I didn't play the later ones.  But I feel that with SwSh the charm of the environments has finally matched the old games.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I wouldn't say it would be the best pokémon game ever, but it should would be cool to have a fully open world pokemon game.


----------



## Ruby

Open-world would be fascinating, but at this point anything not on train tracks would be a welcome change.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

I don't think i'd want a fully open world pokémon game for every generation. i'll get criticism for it, but i totally like the train tracks sorta style... however open world would be a cool experiment.


----------



## qenya

Well, I mean, there's definitely an opportunity for a middle ground. You can have side-areas, subplots, hidden secrets etc. without necessarily going full Breath of the Wild.


----------



## Negrek

Ruby said:


> Until Sword and Shield came out I shared your preference for 2D.  The aesthetic of the Sevii Islands was my favourite.  I had reservations about what the early DS games looked like, and then I didn't play the later ones.  But I feel that with SwSh the charm of the environments has finally matched the old games.


Same hat! I really didn't like the 3D in the 3DS games, although I thought ORAS got close to matching old Hoenn. In the Alola games in particular I felt like the colors were really washed out and the environments bland, which is especially bad for a region based on _Hawaii_. In SwSh, though, I feel like the colors are finally vibrant enough and the environments detailed/interesting enough to match what was done with the sprite art. There are some Galar locations that are really pretty!

But, personally, I wouldn't be sad about the release of another 2D mainline game, either!


----------



## Ruby

Negrek said:


> But, personally, I wouldn't be sad about the release of another 2D mainline game, either!


Yeah.  Neither would I, and these days they could probably make a 2D world amazingly elaborate.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

OK i feel like i need to be very in depth here.

*Things I want to keep*

Gym battles with all sorts of people cheering. It's awesome. I'd be fine if they toned it down just a bit though.
The thing that lets you Share XP. It doesn't make it really any easier it just means you don't have to grind. (I hacked my White 2 so that i got some sort of XP share).
Mega Evolutions. And preferably Dynamaxing. No thought on Z moves
Secret Bases, only they should be way bigger, and you can put a lot of stuff in them... and they're way harder to find. They should also have dolls for every first stage pokemon that is cute and small-ish (You know, like frillish not, say... Dhelmise because he doesn't evolve) Why? Because i want a frillish doll god damn it.
The WORLD TOURNAMENT. Omg that was the best. What would be really cool, would be if you could import your previous save files and then you could fight your previous teams in the world tournament.
Dexnav.
Shiny Chaining/Battle number increasing your chance of shiny/Shiny charm/stuff with shinies idk
Online battling, and Tournaments.
Pokémon Camp & Pokémon Refresh combined. Because i never did get a chance to pet my sobble/charmander/joltik/mew and i wanted to pet them all
Also you should be able to make curry, but you could also maybe take it to go... and it heals your pokémon.
I also like the idea, that instead of just one pokémon at a time you can see your whole team.
The National Dex, to some extent... However... i would not want people to be able to obtain pokemon that aren't in the regional dex without transfering, which i might want you not to be able to transfer foreign pokémon until you beat the game  (the reason being: I'm very annoyed when people have entire teams of pokémon that aren't in the dex, so in all honesty i was a little bit relieved when the national dex was removed from sword and shield. I would kinda like it back now though...)
Max Raid battles, or just raid battles. Or something like that.
All the birthday stuff from sword and shield. That would be pretty awesome.
DLC
Following pokémon. But it would be cool if the pokémon you would normally ride on would be ridden like normal but then pokémon you don't ride on could follow you. 
Secret techniques is, and will always be the best way to get around HMs. However, maybe make them a bit less... uhh... cheesy/narmy/weird
Awesome music
Being able to host tournaments.
*New/Unused Features*

Difficulty that you can change. Easy/Medium/Hard/Very Hard (I'd pick very hard)
The Story Climax, Showdown with the Evil Team, and Battle against the legendary happen shortly after you beat the champion, but not quite post game because the credits don't start yet.
I also think it would be cool if the legendary is like REALLY high level, at least on the hardest setting, and that you don't get to catch the legendary until it's completely knocked out. Actually something like Eternamax would be awesome. that really was a 10/10 legendary fight.
More focus on the story.
Maybe one or two gyms could be fought out of order.
The levels your pokémon are at by the time you challenge the champion should be at an 80.
And then the levels when there are like title defense thingies like in sun and moon would end up being 80-100
Also it would be cool if you could just beat teams who are gradually harder and harder until the final title defense person would have pokémon at lvl 100. 
It would also be cool to rematch gym leaders at their own gyms.

More later i can't think of anything else


----------



## Ys_

Maybe this could be harder to implement, but a feature similar to nintendogs where you can train your Pokémon like in the anime would be really cool. Maybe not make it mandatory if people don't want to spend time doing that, but give some kind of reward for people who do want to use the feature.

Also, having Pokémon follow you was neat.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Ysabel said:


> Maybe this could be harder to implement, but a feature similar to nintendogs where you can train your Pokémon like in the anime would be really cool. Maybe not make it mandatory if people don't want to spend time doing that, but give some kind of reward for people who do want to use the feature.


Ohh yeah i don't quite know what you mean by this as i never played nintendogs but i think if you mean what i think you mean, than a bunch of mini-games to train your pokémon would be cool.


----------



## Ys_

^^ nintendogs was a game where you could interact with the dogs with the stylus. I think Pokémon had that with Pokémon amie. But taking it a step farther, like say you could throw a Frisbee to boost its accuracy and /or help teaching it a new move. But bouncing off your idea with mini games that can work for boosting the Pokemon's stats! I'd guess it could work for EV training. What sort of mini games did you have in mind?


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Maybe a race to boost speed, a punching bag thing to boost attack, defense is boosted by some kind of tower defense game, spAtk some sort of spell casting ish game, spD i have no idea, and HP could be like, making curry and eating it or something.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

It could be kind of cool to have certain moves (egg moves?) only unlockable through throwing a frisbee or something. That would make competitive players (such as me) really feel rewarded by it.


----------



## M&F

I have not played swsh to see really see what the buzz is with 3D finally working for Pokémon, but myself I do sometimes think it'd be great if the franchise went back to 2D, less as an improvement and more as a matter of the fact that this franchise was born and raised in 2D, and while I'm not saying you can't teach old dogs new tricks, a lot of things just aren't translating all that great to 3D



Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I agree with a lot of what previous posters said about difficulty/depth/non-linearity/follow Pokemon/new areas/etc/etc/etc/etc but what I really want in a Pokemon game...
> 
> Less polish. I fell in love with the Pokemon games when they were 2D pixel games, low on detail and high on glitches. There were places you wanted to use a walk-through-walls cheat just so you could see _exactly what_ was that strange collection of tiles just beyond your walkable area, and I loved the rumors and legends that sprouted from this (the grass beyond Pallet Town, the path behind Bill's house). I loved finding things that no one told you to find - no one tells you to explore Cerulean Cave or get to the bottom of the Whirl Islands or go back to the Tin Tower (at least, I don't think), and it makes it all the more rewarding to be surprised with a legendary Pokemon at the end of it. I want more lore that you have to fill in the blanks on because there isn't enough text space to spell out the full story.
> 
> I also want less happy-go-lucky attitude _all. the. time._ I miss that feeling of determination to beat someone because they're really tough and not holding back. I want an actual rival that creates conflict with your character.
> 
> It'd be great to have less hand-holding and artificial means of blocking a path - I wish there was more "you can't go here yet because you need surf/cut/etc" where you have to figure out yourself what you need to do to clear it, and less of people artificially standing in your way saying "wait don't come through here! My Herdier is blocking off the entire 30ft route because he's looking for berries!"
> 
> This may have been a slight rant. I'm just really passionate about my neutral-tone, code-showing-through-the-surface old school Pokemon games :O
> 
> Oh also, I want the VS seeker.


and yeah, I wouldn't put it as "I want more glitches", but I agree with a great deal of this; it would indeed be fantastic if every location wasn't marked by being the obvious next step forward and having ten billion NPCs ready to ambush you and explain everything about it,



IndigoEmmy said:


> I also think it would be cool if the legendary is like REALLY high level, at least on the hardest setting, and that you don't get to catch the legendary until it's completely knocked out. Actually something like Eternamax would be awesome. that really was a 10/10 legendary fight.


ech, Ultra Necrozma did this and it was ass-

in fact, I feel like it'd be great if Pokémon could find ways to challenge players without them, ah, being abrupt level spikes and sweeper movesets,


----------



## JHG

Every convenient feature(instant access Pokémon storage, Bag divisions, Mart in the Pokémon Center…) included, following Pokémon, adjustable difficulty levels, no HMs, infinite use TMs, no TRs, a compelling post game, and a challenging Pokémon League.


----------

